# 2022 NFL season



## Thomas Veil

Free agency is underway, and already there are a lot of stories:

Tom Brady's un-retirement
Deshaun Watson's criminal charges being dropped and subsequent trade to the Browns
Baker Mayfield potentially moving to the Colts
Mitch Trubisky being acquired by the Steelers
Personally I like the Trubisky acquisition because I don't think he's that good and he's going to a division rival. 

I'm sorry the Browns are losing Case Keenum to Buffalo. It's a nice deal for them. Good backups are hard to find.


----------



## Herdfan

Don't forget Rodgers losing Adams.  That is going to be huge.  And I don't think he is going to make the Raiders appreciably better, but his departure will make the Packer's worse.

And the contract the Browns gave Watson....... Wow!  I thought you were supposed to get a lower number when more was guaranteed.  He's great, but still.

Don't be too sure about Trubisky.  He wasn't coached in Chicago, but he will be in Pittsburgh.

I think the team to watch will be Denver.  Wilson may get his second wind and they have a great defense.

And Miller to the Bills.  He showed he still has something left in the tank.

I know you are a Browns fan, but the AFC is going to be a tough place the next few years.  Keenum was certainly one of the top backups in the league.  He's probably good enough to be a starter somewhere.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I'll be very interested to see what Russell Wilson can do in Denver. And yes, Buffalo did themselves a favor getting Miller.

The Browns are obviously going all in with Watson. Criminally speaking there's no longer a fire, but there's still an awful lot of smoke in regard to those 22 women. It's also a crazy amount of money to guarantee. _And_ they gave up three #1 picks and a couple of lower round ones.


----------



## Herdfan

Thomas Veil said:


> Baker Mayfield potentially moving to the Colts



Probably not anymore.

Looks like the Falcons traded Matty Ice to the Colts.  And the Falcons inked Marcus Mariotta to a new 2-year deal.









						Falcons trade Ryan to Colts, get deal with Mariota
					

The Falcons traded Matt Ryan to the Colts on Monday in exchange for a 2022 third-round draft pick and then agreed to a two-year deal with Marcus Mariota.




					www.espn.com
				




Baker is running out of places to land.  He may end up as a backup somewhere.


----------



## Herdfan

Looks like Jameis Winston is going back to NO on a 2-year deal.

Also, Cleveland may need to keep Baker around for this year as we don't know if Watson is going to be suspended for a few games or even a season.

And I certainly didn't have this on my 2022 NFL Bingo card:









						Fins trade for Chiefs' Hill, give WR $120M deal
					

The Chiefs traded Tyreek Hill to the Dolphins for five draft picks on Wednesday, and Miami has agreed to a four-year, $120 million extension with the six-time Pro Bowl wide receiver.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Herdfan

Not so fast Cleveland:









						Second grand jury declines to indict QB Watson
					

A second grand jury in Texas declined to indict Browns quarterback Deshaun Watson on Thursday after considering an accusation of sexual misconduct.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Herdfan

On a lighter side, check out some of these NFL meme's.   









						25+ Hilarious NFL Memes Created By Fans
					

We love the NFL so much, but what we love more than the games are the memes, and boy are there so many of them. It doesn’t matter what team you follow, you can always laugh at these memes that take a shot at just about everybody. So sit back, relax and enjoy this ultimate NFL meme collection.



					foodisinthehouse.com
				




Some hit the nail on the head for sure.


----------



## Herdfan

On a very sad note:









						Steelers' Haskins dies after being struck by truck
					

Steelers QB Dwayne Haskins died after being struck by a dump truck. He was 24. Haskins was a first-round draft pick of the Commanders in 2019 after a standout season at Ohio State.




					www.espn.com
				




Edit:  Just read a story that it is being investigated as a homicide.  Not sure why as he was crossing an interstate and was hit by a dump truck.


----------



## Yoused

Starting QB for Oakland in the second AFL/NFL Championship Game, Daryle Lamonica, has been sacked by life after 323 quarters.


----------



## Herdfan

Looks like we will have a full slate of games on Christmas this year.  Bet the NBA isn't happy about that:









						NFL will play 3 games on Christmas for 1st time
					

The NFL will have three games on Dec. 25 for the first time: two in the afternoon on CBS and Fox, followed by a prime-time contest on NBC.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Macky-Mac

Herdfan said:


> Looks like we will have a full slate of games on Christmas this year.  Bet the NBA isn't happy about that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL will play 3 games on Christmas for 1st time
> 
> 
> The NFL will have three games on Dec. 25 for the first time: two in the afternoon on CBS and Fox, followed by a prime-time contest on NBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com




a new excuse to eat more pumpkin pie and doze in front of the television!


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Looks like we will have a full slate of games on Christmas this year. Bet the NBA isn't happy about that:



The NBA is probably less unhappy than millions of churches.


----------



## SuperMatt

The Raiders have a new president:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545100454643769344/









						Raiders news: Sandra Douglass Morgan hired as team president
					

This is a historic hire




					www.silverandblackpride.com


----------



## Joe

I'm looking forward to college football more this year. I haven't gone to many games since covid started......but I plan to get out more this football season at all levels. YOLO


----------



## Herdfan

Joe said:


> I'm looking forward to college football more this year.




Will we even recognize college football in 5 years?  Or will it simply be a farm system for the NFL (not that it isn't already).


----------

